# Sensors - sof or enlite?



## Julia (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I am really really struggling to get my HbA1c down and have decided to consider sensors for 6 months or so (perhaps intermittently, as funds allow - can't really afford it, but things like trying to get a mortgage can wait). 

The clinic has said they can lend me a transmitter for 6 months, but I have to buy the actual sensors. 

Earlier this year I used an enlite sensor for 6 days and thought it was brilliant. 

Does anyone have any comments about sof sensors vs enlite sensors. The sof are ?40 a sensor and the enlite are ?55 a sensor. What are the advantages of the enlite over the sof sensors?

Thank you for your comments and advice!
Julia


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Julie,
           sorry I have no idea, did find this though  http://www.thecgmresourcecenter.com/

Perhaps pm Bev as I know her son uses sensors.


----------



## bev (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Julia,

Alex (14) has used both sof and enlites and the enlites and absolutely without a doubt much much better than sofs!

The sofs caused skin irritation all the time - they sometimes caused infections - they were difficult and painful to insert - they werent as accurate as we would have liked.

The enlites are easy peasy to insert - different adhesive so no skin irritation at all - not painful - and much more accurate than the sofs - they arent great after around 14mmols as they have a hard time catching up - but anything under that they are really good and often spot on with the meter. I would much rather pay the extra for the enlites than the sofs as the difference is so noticable. I hope that helps.Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck with this. I to have only had lend of transmiter for a week.


----------



## Julia (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for your replies! Thanks, Bev, that helps a lot in the decision making.
That website looks interesting. You have to register, but I'll have a good look round later.
I think I'll start with a box of enlites and see how it goes....


----------



## AlisonF (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Julia. I've used both and prefer the Enlites, as others have said, they are significantly easier to insert. I find them to be more accurate than the Sofs, although not massively so.

My thoughts on the main differences between the two are here http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2011/06/enlite-a-couple-of-months-in/


----------



## Copepod (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope using sensors works for you, Julia.


----------

